# Helping with Coyote Problems



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I just wanted to extend an invitation to any farmer/rancher/landowners out there that would like some help controlling any coyote problems. Myslef and my hunting partner are very avid sportsman and just throught that we would offer to help anyone out with their coyote problems. I am not asking to get permission to hunt land and continue to, just looking to use a hobby to help someone out if I can.

If interested, call or email me.

Thanks, 
Bill

[email protected]
or 
701-238-9345


----------

